# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porez na promet nekretnina

## nikazd

Ja nisam prijavila porez, a prošlo mi je 30 dana.
Jednostavno nisam vodila računa da se rok prijav ebroji od dana sklapanja ugovora, jer smo bili okupirani kreditom.

Što će se dogoditi? Da li slijedi kakva kazna?
Planiram sve srediti idući tjedan.

----------


## nikazd

Nisam rekla, da je to kupovina prve nekretnine i oslobođeni smo od plaćanja dotičnog poreza.

----------


## Lutonjica

hm, niste oslobođeni dok vas ne oslobode    :Wink:    i svejedno ste morali prijaviti u roku 30 dana.
jeste prikupili sve papire za oslobođenje od poreza?

----------


## nikazd

Da, znam!   :Sad:  Nismo još pribavili potvrde sa katastra asa nijedno od nas troje nije vlasnik nekretnina .
I što će sada biti??? šmrc!

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo isto bili oslobođeni poreza, zato te i pitam.

prijavili smo porez u roku od 30 dana, a onda smo još mjesecima skupljali papire za oslobođenje (malo smo lijeni   :Embarassed:   ).
odnosno, bilo nam je rečeno da je bitno prijaviti kupljenu nekretninu, a onda imaš vremena za prikupljanje dokumentacije za oslobođenje.
prema tome, pusti sad potvrde katastra, trk prijaviti porez, pa poslije nosi ostale papire

----------


## TinnaZ

Idi odmah i napravi prijavu, papire ćeš dostaviti kad ih prikupiš.

----------


## nikazd

Hvala ti! Utješila si me.

Trčim odmah ujutro na poreznu!!!

----------


## trimama

Koma,to se i nama dogodilo!Zakasnili smo  i nismo dobili oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza  :Crying or Very sad:   moramo nažalost platiti!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

nemoj me zezat, samo zato što ste zakasnili?

----------


## trimama

Da!!Zato što smo zakasnili!!Da bi stvar bila gora,zakasnili smo zato što je moja sveki(koja nije baš dobronamjerna žena) uvjerila MM da se to prijavljuje tek na kraju godine.Strašno!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ajme, nadam se da će nika nabasati na nekog friendly službenika koji će joj progledati kroz prste :/ 

mene čudi da vas nitko nije upozorio, nama je to odvjetnica naglasila, a i javni bilježnik

----------


## tweety

> Koma,to se i nama dogodilo!Zakasnili smo  i nismo dobili oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza   moramo nažalost platiti!!!


trimama, zar niste mogli napraviti novi ugovor sa novim, manje zastarjelim datumom?

----------


## nikazd

Trimama   :Sad:  !

Ajme, ajme.... Ma nije valjda moguće da je samo zato što ste zakasnili! Ko zna što mene danas čeka  :? ?? Baš sam nervozna i u strahu.

----------


## TinnaZ

Trimama, pa kako  :Smile:  Jesi li se savjetovala sa odvjetnicima da li je to u skladu sa zakonom. Ja iz moje struke znam da npr. osiguranik ne može izgubiti pravo na naknadu iz osiguranja zbog propuštanja rokova, odnosno osiguratelj u tom slučaju može eventualno tražiti od osiguranika naknadu štete koju je pretrpio zbog toga kašnjenja (ne znam baš za takve slučajeve). 
Mi imamo neugodnih iskustava sa Poreznom, i nemoj misliti da je automatski  u skladu sa zakonom ako je rješenje stiglo iz Porezne. Npr. nedavno smo dobili izjavu da je službenica mlada pa rješava prvo jednostavne porezne prijave, a komplicirane još ne zna riješiti pa ih ostavlja za kraj (a ja trebam znati popuniti i izračunati tu svoju kompliciranu poreznu prijavu). To što je MM već dobio povrat, a mene niti mjesec dana poslije toga nisu nazvalai da me obavijeste da li trebam još nešto donijeti od papira (zajedno smo predali), i što je ministar izjavio da će se porezne prijave rješavati redoslijedom zaprimanja - nema veze. Oni rješavaju proizvoljnim redom, odnosno ja sam predala među prvima a dobila bih valjda kao prošle godine povrat poreza u 11 mjesecu.

----------


## nikazd

Ja sam upravo kontaktirala poreznu upravu. I ovako su mi rekli. Nije uopće upitno kada se preda porezna prijava, tako da ako se preda i nakon 30 dana posljedica nema. Objasnili su mi da se pred nekih 4-5 godina zakon izmijenio u dijelu "penala" po kašnjenju koji su iznosili 20%. Dovoljno je donijeti obrasce prijave poreza na promet nekretnina, te ako postoji osnova i obrazac za oslobađanje, a svu ostalu dokumentaciju može se donijeti naknadno.

Tako da problema ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih!!

Smajlić koji je odahnuo od olakšanja   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Trimama pretpostavljam da se kod tebe radi o nekom većem iznosu koji ste morali platiti - malo pročeprkaj nemoj to samo tako pustiti ( na takvim čeprkanjima smo mi prošle godine prišparali par tisuća kuna).

----------


## nikazd

Predala sam prijavu, bez priloga i sve u redu!!!!!!!!!!!

 :D   :D   :D

----------


## nelitza77

Evo i moje pametno pitanje - starci su od pokojne tete naslijedili stan koji bi im bio prva nekretnina (sad zive u bakinoj kuci). E sad, oni su s njom imali sklopljen ugovor, ali ne znam tocno kakav (jel o dozivotnom uzdrzavanju ili nesto sl.), ali znam da je u ugovoru bila navedena i neka lova koju su oni njoj godisnje placali (zapravo, oni su de facto kupili stan od nje, samo isplata nije bila jednokratna nego na 10 godisnjih rata i uz uvjet da teta ima pravo u stanu boraviti do svoje smrti).
E sad, kad su prijavljivali tu nekretninu, od porezne su dobili odgovor da bez obzira sto im je to prva nekretnina, s obzirom da su ju "naslijedili" nemaju pravo na oprost poreza na nekretnine.
Mene sad zanima ima li tu kaj "stofa" za procackati (jer radi se sigurno o iznosu od par desetaka tisuca kuna, mislim zasto pustiti ako se mozda moze izbjeci placanje tog poreza). Ne znam ni gdje bi se isli o tome raspitati, pa ako imate kakvu ideju...

----------


## Amelie32

Nelitza, oni su ziher imali ugovor o doživotnom uzdržavanju. I bez obzira što im je to prva nekretnina, mora se platiti taj porez na nasljedstvo. Da su kupili stan od nekoga onda bi bili oslobođeni plaćanja.

----------


## nada

da se nadovežem na temu. zanima me darovanje nekretnine.

suprug i ja kupili smo stan koji zbog stambenog kredita glasi na njega.

željeli bi se u vlasnički list upisati kao suvlasnici (on bi meni darovao pola stana). trebamo li platiti porez i koliko.

naime, u zakonu o porezu na promet nekretnina http://www.vlada.hr/zakoni/dsi/06-lo...-nn.069.97.htm

u članku 13. stavak 1. piše: Porez na promet nekretnina pri nasljeđivanju, darovanju i drugom stjecanju nekretnina bez naknade ne plaćaju:

1. bračni drug, potomci i preci te posvojenici umrlog ili darovatelja,

jel se to odnosi i na naš slučaj?

----------


## tinkie winkie

ovo za pretke mi je čudno,  inače radim sa nekretninama u jednom obliku, i znam da dijete na darovanje od roditelja ne plaća porez, a ako dijete daruje roditelju, bratu, sestri, muž ženi i sl., da se plaća. 
Što se nasljeđivanja tiče, moja mama je lani bila na ostavinskoj raspr. iza smrti svog oca i platila je porez na svoj nasljednički dio koji je dobila...

----------


## JBT

> ovo za pretke mi je čudno,  inače radim sa nekretninama u jednom obliku, i znam da dijete na darovanje od roditelja ne plaća porez, a ako dijete daruje roditelju, bratu, sestri, muž ženi i sl., da se plaća. 
> Što se nasljeđivanja tiče, moja mama je lani bila na ostavinskoj raspr. iza smrti svog oca i platila je porez na svoj nasljednički dio koji je dobila...


Tvoja mama nije trebala platiti nikakav porez. Kod nasljeđivanja bračnih drugova, potomaka i predaka ne plaća se porez. Možda se radilo o troškovima postupka?

----------


## džez

da ne otvaram novi topic, a ima veze s nekretninama: što je s uknjižbom vlasništva? ima li kakvih rokova i koja je procedura? 
stan smo kupili, realizirali kredit te nam je zasad uknjiženo samo založno pravo banke, sutra idemo prijaviti porez, ali mi nije skroz jasno što dalje?

----------


## Mukica

hmmm

ak ja npr,. kupim nekretninu i poklonim je odma svojoj djeci jel onda placam porez???

u biti me zanima jel mogu nekak preskocit i zaobic ovaj dio s placanjem  :Grin:

----------


## JBT

> hmmm
> 
> ak ja npr,. kupim nekretninu i poklonim je odma svojoj djeci jel onda placam porez???
> 
> u biti me zanima jel mogu nekak preskocit i zaobic ovaj dio s placanjem


Ne možeš tako izbjeći plaćanje poreza.
Kada želiš u zemljišnim knjigama prebaciti nekretninu na drugo ime moraš imati ugovor između starog i novog vlasnika.
Tako da ako odmah pokloniš svojoj djeci nekretninu, a da nisi u ZK prenijela nekretninu na sebe, onda će tvoja djeca prilikom sređivanja zemljišnih knjiga morati dokazati pravni slijed vlasnika, a tada će provjeravati je li prilikom svake promjene vlasnika plaćen porez.
Ukoliko su djeca maloljetna kod stjecanja nekretnine moraju imati zastupnika (obično je to roditelj, ali u ovom slučaju mora biti neko drugi).
To je ukratko tako.

----------


## BlueSky

Meni sad vise nista nije jasno.... kod nas je situacija sljadeca: suprug i ja smo prije par mjeseci kupili stan. To nam je prva nekretnina u zivotu i ima 66 kvadrata. Znam da je po zakonu kad bracni par prvi put kupuje nekretninu onda je osloboden od placanja poreza do velicine stana 65 kvadrata. Znaci mi bismo trebali platit porez za taj jedan kvadrat. Moze li mi netko reci gdje da se javim, koji mi papiri tebaju za tu prijavu, jer nam nitko nista nije rekao, ni odvjetnik ni firma od koje smo kupovali.... please help!

----------


## toma_06

> da ne otvaram novi topic, a ima veze s nekretninama: što je s uknjižbom vlasništva? ima li kakvih rokova i koja je procedura? 
> stan smo kupili, realizirali kredit te nam je zasad uknjiženo samo založno pravo banke, sutra idemo prijaviti porez, ali mi nije skroz jasno što dalje?


Nisam sad sigurna dal je u zakonu predviđen neki rok za uknjižbu (nije ga bilo ali je to kao mjenjano, pa je dan rok sudovima da srede zaostatke,... ), a ne da mi se kopati, no u svakom slučaju ako i postoji kakav rok, nitko se toga ne pridržava (znam ja slučajeve kad je vlasništvo upisivano i po 15 godina poslije kupnje). Ali u vašem je interesu da to što prije riješite jer ste vlasnici tek upisom u zemljišne knjige - dok se ne upišete (ili bar predate prijedlog za uknjižbu) postoji rizik da prodavatelj taj stan opet proda pa se ti novi kupci odmah upišu ko vlasnici.

Procedura: predaje se prijedlog za uknjižbu prava vlasništva zemljšno knjižnom odjelu nadležnog suda. Uz prijedlog se predaje: original ugovora o kupoprodaji, potvrda o isplati kupoprodajne cijene u cjelosti i tabularna izjava (ukoliko nisu već u ugovoru), dokaz o hrvatskom državljanstvu (preslik osobne, original na uvid) i pristojba od 250,00 kn. To je osnovno, a ovisno o situaciji mogu tražiti i dodatne papire.

----------


## LeeLoo

...mi prijavili za porez na kupnju građevinskog zemljišta jos u siječnju ove godine,2006te al nam još nije došlo za platiti porez..-ima još netko takvih iskustava..???( nije da se bunimo jel'.. he he..-al' da ne kazu poslije da nismo dali prijavu..)

----------


## koryanshea

ima li načina da se porez na promet nekretnine plati u ratama??

----------


## mamma san

> ima li načina da se porez na promet nekretnine plati u ratama??


sve ovisi o referentu. Ponekad znaju izaći u susret.   :Smile:

----------


## koryanshea

znaci nema tu nikakve regulative? :/
ja sam malo u šoku, da se to tako naglo naplaćuje.
a onda nam sretno!

----------


## Inesica

da ne otvaram novu temu...


zapetljala sam se u izračunu iznosa kojeg ćemo trebat platiti kod kupovine kuće.

onako, najjednostavnija situacija bila bi da nam je iznos poreza 5% od cijene kuće. dok sam čitala Zakon o porezu na promet nekretnina naletila sam na slijedeće:





> Članak 5.
> (1) Prometom nekretnina, u smislu ovoga Zakona, ne smatra se stjecanje *novosagrađenih građevina* koje se oporezuju prema Zakonu o porezu na dodanu vrijednost.


mi definitivno kupujemo novosagrađenu kuću. al nikako u Zakonu o porezu na dodanu vrijednost ne mogu naći dio koji bi se odnosio na naš slučaj.
onda sam negdje naišla da se porez plaća na vrijednost zemljišta i neku komunalnu naknadu.

al i dalje ne kužim kolko % poreza na koju vrijednost  :/ 

jel me može neko otpetljat?






(i da, prodavatelj je nama rekao da se ćemo porez plačati po tome što ja baš ne razumijem i na taj način je porez manji nego da plaćamo 5% vrijednosti ali ja si moram unaprijed sve pronaći inače nemrem biti mirna. aaaaa moram ostaviti lovu za porez. ne smijemo se tu zeznut  :Grin:  )

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> onako, najjednostavnija situacija bila bi da nam je iznos poreza 5% od cijene kuće. dok sam čitala Zakon o porezu na promet nekretnina naletila sam na slijedeće:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  Članak 5.
> ...


Koliko sam shvatila, taj čovjek je upisan kao vlasnik kuće,jel da?
Pa onda vi plaćate porez u visini 5 % vrijednosti nekretnine jer kuću niste gradili vi, ona već ima vlasnika,a vi kupujete od njega.
Jel vam to prva nekretnina?

----------


## Inesica

radi se o investitoru zapravo. jel to isto?

kako se definira prva nekretnina?

mi smo prve prodali :/ , sad smo bez ijedne.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> radi se o investitoru zapravo. jel to isto?
> 
> kako se definira prva nekretnina?
> 
> mi smo prve prodali :/ , sad smo bez ijedne.



Jel nekretnina glasi na njega, jel on upisan kao vlasnik?
Mislim da nema veze što ste svoje prodali, i da nemaš pravo na oslobođenje od poreza jer ti nije prva. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim.
Osim ako je prošla nekretnina možda glasila na tvog muža, pa bi sad ova mogla glastiti na tebe ili obrnuto.

----------


## Inesica

investitor je upisan kao vlasnik.

ovo prva, ne prva isto sam si i ja protumačila. ova bi bila jedina ali ne i prva.

sa time da su prijašnje bile na mene tako da bi ova mogla biti na MMa ako to pali.



ali ovaj termin mi je baš zbunjujuć. ako sam gradiš onda je logično da kupuješ zemljište nemožeš kupovat novosagrađeno zemljište.
ako kupuješ nešto što je nešto na novo sagrađeno onda je valjda sagradio neko ko je prvo trebao biti vlasnik.

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


idem se koncentrirat na ovo da skužim kad je nekretnina PRVA

----------


## Inesica

mislim da sam skužila da bi nam ovo bila PRVA 8) 


odnosno, ako sam dobro skontala, po ovome:



> 15. Građani koji su iskoristili pravo na oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina iz točaka 9., 11. i 13. nemaju pravo na ponovno oslobođenje od plaćanja poreza na promet nekretnina.


mi jesmo imali nekretnine ali smo ih dobili nasljeđivanjem / darovanjem i poslije prodali. taj porez je normalno, podmirio kupac tih nekretnina.


znači za poreznu nismo se već oslobađali od plaćanja poreza pa se po tom imamo pravo sad oslobađat (e jesam složila super rečenicu).

 :/

----------


## mamma san

Inesica, nije vam prva nekretnina. Nemate pravo na oslobođenje od poreza na promet nekretnina. I kod ovog oslobođenja gleda se status oba bračna partnera.

----------


## mamma san

Što se tiče PDV-a, ovisi o tome tko je vlasnik nekretnine?

Pravna osoba, fizička osoba u sustavu PDV-a (npr. obrtnik) ili jednostavno vlasnik nekretnine (neka obična fizička osoba)?

Ako je u pitanju pravna ili fizička osoba koja je u sustavu PDV-a, platit ćete PDV na novostvorenu vijednost (ukupna vrijednost nekretnine umanjena za vrijednost zemljišta).

Ako se radi o fizičkoj osobi od koje kupujete stambeni objekt, platit ćete 5% poreza na promet nekretnina. 

(nadam se da se dobro sjećam... :/ )

----------


## Inesica

> Ako je u pitanju pravna ili fizička osoba koja je u sustavu PDV-a, platit ćete PDV na novostvorenu vijednost (ukupna vrijednost nekretnine umanjena za vrijednost zemljišta).


vlasnik je pravna osoba. kužim, plaćamo PDV i on nam je već obračunat u cijeni.




> Ako se radi o fizičkoj osobi od koje kupujete stambeni objekt, platit ćete 5% poreza na promet nekretnina.


znači, ovo NE radimo s obzirom da kupujemo od firme.

jel to znači da onda ne plaćamo tih 5% na promet nekretnina jer plaćamo PDV.

i sad ovaj dio:





> (ukupna vrijednost nekretnine umanjena za vrijednost zemljišta)


jel onda znači da na taj dio plaćamo onih 5%. negdje sam naišla na spominjanje vrijednosti zemljišta i nekakva komunalna nešto.


ma skroz sam luda kad idem čitat bilo kakve zakone / propise. imam osjećaj ko da mi fali dio mozga zadužen za razumijevanje rečenica. pročitam jedanput i ne kužim. pa drugi put i ne kužim. pa treći i onda ko da počinjem kužit al to više ne mogu naći pa čak i ako maknem suvišne, umetnute, dijelove rečanica. i onda ako se još dva zakona kombiniraju... nemrem ja to skužit. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (sad mi je malo lakše)

----------


## Inesica

uspjela sam dobit potvrdu iz prakse odnosno od buducih susjeda.
Placa se porez samo na zemljiste i nesto komunalnog po vrijednostima koje porezna uprava ima definirane u tom mjestu.


odustajem od trazenja potvrde toga u zakonu. barem za danas jel cu presaugat.

zapravo je najbolje otici u poreznu upravu i pitat tocno kolko cega na sto

----------


## Cubana

PDV je već plaćen u cijeni stana, a 5% se plaća na vrijednost zemljišta i komunalne naknade. I to se mora platiti ako niste oslobođeni. 
Ispadne to puno manje, ali opet... Nas je to na 70 kvadrata stana došlo cca 1000 eura.

----------


## mamma san

Inesica,

prodavatelj će ti ispostaviti račun na kojem će biti vrijednost nekretnine prikazana kako slijedi:

Novostvorena vrijednost      1000 
pdv                                        22
--------------------------------------
ukupno                                1022
vrijednost zemljišta                200
infrastruktrua                          50
---------------------------------------
sveukupno za platiti              1272


S takvim računom, ugovorom o kupoprodaji nekretnine, otići ćeš u Poreznu upravu u N.Zg. i tamo će ti razrezati porez u iznosu od 5% na ukupnu vrijednost zemljišta i infrastrukture (iz primjera 250 x 5%). 

Kad uplatiš porez, u PU će ti staviti štambilj (popularno nazvati "zeleni štambilj" na kupoprodajne ugovore (traži taj štambilj na sve primjerke ugoora), te onda taj jedan primjerak sa zelenim štambiljom uz ostalu popratnu dokumentaciju nosiš na Građanski sud u Zg, u zemljišne knjige na uknjižbu.

I to je to.

----------


## Inesica

> I to je to.


 8) 

mamma san  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

to je pisano na mom jeziku
 :Kiss:

----------


## pale

Da ne otvaram novu temu, imam jedno pitanje  :? 
Prodala sam svoj dio nekretnine koju sam naslijedila od daljnjeg rođaka i sad mi je došlo da platim 5% poreza na promet nekretninama. Zašto ja, kao prodavatelj, ne bi li to trebao kupac  nekretnine :? Svugje čitam da taj porez plaća kupac.

----------


## mg1975

> Da ne otvaram novu temu, imam jedno pitanje  :? 
> Prodala sam svoj dio nekretnine koju sam naslijedila od daljnjeg rođaka i sad mi je došlo da platim 5% poreza na promet nekretninama. Zašto ja, kao prodavatelj, ne bi li to trebao kupac  nekretnine :? Svugje čitam da taj porez plaća kupac.


Par pitanja prije odgovora.....
Kada si nasljedila? Kada si se uknjižila kao vlasnik?

----------


## pale

Naslijedila sam 1/32 te vikendice  :Grin:   od nekog, meni nepoznatog rođaka ( da, da i toga ima) i nikad se nisam uknjižila kao vlasnik, barem se ja nisam išla uknjižiti, ali imam neki papir sa suda da sam to naslijedila.

----------


## mamma san

> Naslijedila sam 1/32 te vikendice   od nekog, meni nepoznatog rođaka ( da, da i toga ima) i nikad se nisam uknjižila kao vlasnik, barem se ja nisam išla uknjižiti, ali imam neki papir sa suda da sam to naslijedila.


Na ovo i plaćaš porez na promet nekretnina. Obračunali su ti ga temeljem rješenja o nasljedstvu. Naime, jedna kopija rješenja o nasljedstvu UVIJEK sudac ili j.b. dostavlja na poreznu upravu. Tako da ako i nasljednik "zaboravi" prijaviti svoju poreznu obvezu, te obveze ga "prisjeti" porezna uprava.   :Wink:  

Tvoj kupac ove nekretnine platit će porez temeljem svojeg ugovora o kupoprodaji. Ukratko:
- ti plaćaš porez na promet nekretnina temeljem nasljedstva
- kupac plaća svoju obvezu temeljem ugovora o kupoprodaji

----------


## pale

Ali ja sam to naslijedila još prije nekoliko godina, s tim da mi a ovom rješenju od  porezne piše da je to temeljeno na kupoprodajnom ugovoru sa osobom kojoj sam ja to prodala i plačam 5% od cijene koju sam dobila za taj dio nekretnine. Jedino mi se čini da smo mi kupoprodajni ugovor sklopili u 10 mjesecu a ona je to tek sada u drugom mjesecu prepisala na sebe, pa mene spada porez za 2008. :?  Je li to moguće? Nije neki novac ali me zanima zašto to plačam ja koa "otuđenik", a ne ona kao kupac, jer di god sam čitala obično kupac snosi troškove poreza, ili to nije taj porez :?

----------


## mamma san

Pale, iskreno ne znam. Odi na PU i pitaj temeljem čega je tebi pripisana obveza poreza na promet nekretnina.

----------


## pale

Mamma san hvala ti  :Love:

----------


## vesna72

Ako nisi platila porez nakon stjecanja nekretnine nasljeđivanjem, sada su ti ga obračunali retroativno kad si nekretninu otuđila.
temelji se na kupoprodajnom ugovoru, zato jer je on prekinuo tok zastare poreznih potraživanja po prvoj osnovi (ti si prodajom "priznala" da je to tvoje)

ako si kod stjecanja nekretnine nasljeđivanjem platila porez, tada se žali - jer je obveznik po kupoprodajnom ugovoru stjecatelj, odnosno kupac.

----------


## pale

Hvala Vesna, vjerojatno je to to 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Lindsay

Da se malo nadovežem.
Znam da ako kupuješ nekretninu plaćaš porez na tržišnu vrijednost nekretnine. Međutim, zanima me kolika min cijena može biti na tom kupoprodajnom ugovoru. Tipa mogu li ja prodati ili kupiti za 1 kn?

----------


## mamma san

Lindsay, ti možeš kupiti ili prodati nekeretninu / pokretninu po bilo kojoj cijeni, višoj ili nižoj od tržišne. Samo će ti porez na promet biti obračunat po onoj cijeni koja je viša: tržišna ili ugovorna.

----------


## Leeeaaa

> Ako nisi platila porez nakon stjecanja nekretnine nasljeđivanjem, sada su ti ga obračunali retroativno kad si nekretninu otuđila.


Zar se plaća porez na nasljeđene nekretnine? Znači ne na temelju doživotnih, dosmrtnih ugovora nego čisto nasljeđivanje nakon smrti 

U kojem iznosu, neki postotak od vrijednosti, dal postoji max.iznos kolko može iznositi porez?

----------


## Leeeaaa

otkrila sam danas da se plaća porez na nasljedstvo    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

samo me malo zbunjuju oni nasljedni redovi koji su oslobođeni pa konkretno me zanima šta su teta-nečakinja (2.ili uopće ne spadaju u te oslobođene)  :?

----------


## vesna72

> Zar se plaća porez na nasljeđene nekretnine? Znači ne na temelju doživotnih, dosmrtnih ugovora nego čisto nasljeđivanje nakon smrti 
> U kojem iznosu, neki postotak od vrijednosti, dal postoji max.iznos kolko može iznositi porez?


plaća se. po stopi 5% od tržišne vrijednosti.





> samo me malo zbunjuju oni nasljedni redovi koji su oslobođeni pa konkretno me zanima šta su teta-nečakinja (2.ili uopće ne spadaju u te oslobođene)


kod oslobođenja se čl.13.st.2. odnosi samo na nasljeđivanje poljoprivredng zemljišta i to ako ti je poljoprivreda glavni izvor prihoda.
teta-nećakinja je (osim u gore navedenom slučaju) oslobođeno poreza i ako 



> ...su s ostaviteljem ili darovateljem živjeli u gospodarskoj zajednici u vrijeme izgradnje građevine, stjecanja druge nekretnine, ostaviteljeve smrti ili primitka dara. Gospodarskom zajednicom, u smislu ovoga Zakona, smatra se zajedničko stjecanje prihoda i imovine te raspolaganje prihodima i imovinom koja se nasljeđuje ili daruje


inače se na ono što nasljediš od tete (ili ti ona daruje) plaća porez.

----------


## Leeeaaa

> inače se na ono što nasljediš od tete (ili ti ona daruje) plaća porez.


a ako je to prva nekretnina? da li postoji razlika ako je darovana ili nasljeđena?

----------


## vesna72

pitanja su hipotetska, ili imaš konkretan problem?   :Smile:

----------


## Leeeaaa

ako se ne promijeni zakon imat ću veliki problem   :Mad:

----------


## tibica

MM i ja smo kupili stančić od 24.5 m2 i za njega bili oslobođeni plaćanja poreza. U međuvremenu smo dobili dijete i sada bi kupili stan od 95 m2 (oslobođeni smo na 80 m2 kao tročlana obitelj). Pošto mali stan prodajemo u roku manjem od 5 godina navodno ćemo ipak morati platiti onaj porez kojeg smo bili oslobođeni (je li to istina?) ili će nam od onih 80 m2 oduzeti ova 24 m2 za koje su nas već oslobodili i za ostalih 56 m2 razlike nas osloboditi? Što bi značilo da bi platili porez na 95-56 = 39m2? E jesam ga zakomplicirala. Kuži li me itko?

----------


## lukab

> MM i ja smo kupili stančić od 24.5 m2 i za njega bili oslobođeni plaćanja poreza. U međuvremenu smo dobili dijete i sada bi kupili stan od 95 m2 (oslobođeni smo na 80 m2 kao tročlana obitelj). Pošto mali stan prodajemo u roku manjem od 5 godina navodno ćemo ipak morati platiti onaj porez kojeg smo bili oslobođeni (je li to istina?) ili će nam od onih 80 m2 oduzeti ova 24 m2 za koje su nas već oslobodili i za ostalih 56 m2 razlike nas osloboditi? Što bi značilo da bi platili porez na 95-56 = 39m2? E jesam ga zakomplicirala. Kuži li me itko?


sad ću ti ja napisati naše iskustvo od prije dvije godine (ne znam da li se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo):

ja sam davno kupila 25kvadrata stan i bila oslobođena plaćanja poreza (prva nekretnina). Kad smo prije dvije godine kupovali veći stan (bilo nas je sada troje) onda smo bili oslobođeni plaćanja poreza jer je "muž" ustvari kupovao na svoje ime i bio oslobođen plaćanja jer je njemu prva nekretnina. ALI (veliko ALI) - to je bilo moguće samo zato što nismo vjenčani... Da smo vjenčani - već smo iskoristili pravo na oslobođenje zbog prve nekretnine i platili bi porez na puni iznos (bez obzira što si rješavamo stambeno pitanje).

Pitaj u poreznoj - to ti je najsigurnije...

----------


## *meri*

kako ide kod darovnih ugovora izmedju muza i zene? jel se placa porez?

----------


## *meri*

ovo sam prokuzila. sad me zanima jel imam pravo ja darovati mami bez da ona plati porez? jel zna netko?

----------

